# Prepaid SIM cards warning!! and approved handsets.



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Egypt’s National Telecommunication Regulatory Authority (NTRA) is suspending all prepaid SIM cards that they don't have user/owner data on.
Went to use my prepaid Vodafone SIM today and I'm informed that its been suspended until I supply data of the owner, - name address DOB, ID/Passport number!
Had this phone number for over two years, brought it through a Vodafone outlet.
Like hell I was going to give this info to some unknown over the phone, anyway I don't carry my passport with me all the time.

Luckily my my wife was able to call me, after she had gave me a bullocking over where I was and why I hadn't bothered to called her as we had arranged, we headed to Vodafone and registered the details.

So just a wee heads up on prepaid SIM's

Oh and another thing the NTRA is about to come down on is Handsets, the use of non approved (mostly chinese copy) handsets.
Heres a list of the just under 300 approved handsets http://www.tra.gov.eg/presentations/SAR20102009.xls
Heres the link to NTRA website
NTRA Web Site
Three out of five of our handsets don't appear on the list!!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

If you're not sure if your line is a registered one or not and worried about getting a hassle like the one NZCowboy had, just call your customer care number and ask them to verify your personal data, if they don't have it then just tell them your data and they will save it to the system.

As for the suspended handsets you got, just wait for some time, I'm sure Egyptian shops will figure a way around it 

Good luck


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> Egypt’s National Telecommunication Regulatory Authority (NTRA) is suspending all prepaid SIM cards that they don't have user/owner data on.
> Went to use my prepaid Vodafone SIM today and I'm informed that its been suspended until I supply data of the owner, - name address DOB, ID/Passport number!
> Had this phone number for over two years, brought it through a Vodafone outlet.
> Like hell I was going to give this info to some unknown over the phone, anyway I don't carry my passport with me all the time.
> ...


What about foreign phones ???
i've got a UK based Pay-as-you go phone as well as my Egyptian business phone?
Will it still work ???


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aqua said:


> What about foreign phones ???
> i've got a UK based Pay-as-you go phone as well as my Egyptian business phone?
> Will it still work ???


Are you asking about the line suspension? Or asking about the handsets :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you're not sure if your line is a registered one or not and worried about getting a hassle like the one NZCowboy had, just call your customer care number and ask them to verify your personal data, if they don't have it then just tell them your data and they will save it to the system.
> 
> ...



There is a wee man round the corner working on it now DG lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a wee man round the corner working on it now DG lol


Lol

They're gonna always find ways, but if it was really working then it would be useful, I got one of those phones actually cause I needed the Dual SIM thing, now I had to go back to my 2 old handsets, 2 packs of cigarettes, a light, damn I need more pockets 

Hope they can fix it now, cause other approved handsets don't really support the Dual SIM thing, even the extra expensive ones which says it does, it doesn't actually!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Are you asking about the line suspension? Or asking about the handsets :confused2:


my uk line and phone


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aqua said:


> my uk line and phone


Well, as long as it's a UK line, then it won't be their problem in here, your UK line in here is just a Roaming line, so the arrangement (If it's needed anyway) should be done by the UK company, not you.

As for the handset, don't think the extra "smart" Egyptians will dare to mess with the UK products  (I know it's probably not made in the UK, but it is approved in there) So I think you'll be fine.

Good luck with it


----------

